# Ghost Crab found on the beach in Belize



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Comments welcome, as always!  


Handheld focus stack (12 images) of a small Ghost Crab (1.5" across approx)




Small Beach Crab in Belize by CGipson Photography, on Flickr

Closeup on Ghost Crab




Beach Crab Closeup by CGipson Photography, on Flickr

Top View of Ghost Crab




Small Beach Crab in Belize - Top View by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 1, 2012)

Oooo! He's a handsome fella. He'd be easy to step on... And I'd bet it would pinch a bit...


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks! They are funny to watch... entertaining little guys!


----------

